# Falling in love during a seperation



## lion54 (Nov 29, 2014)

Here it is. April of 2013 we got separated, june of 2013 I found a friend, we fell in love. Aug 2013 wife wants to reconcile, I cut off my lover for the sake of repairing my family. Jan 2014 find out my wife is cheating again with a different man and we separate again in feb of 2014. March 2014 I find my love again,june 2014 my love and I break up and I make the mistake of running to my wife and we have sex. june 2014 my love and I get back together. Aug 2014 my wife decides to contact my love and tell her we were together in june. My love leaves me. Sept 2014 my wife and I are trying to work on things.......If I can fix it I will....I don't know if I can......I still miss my love......nov 2014


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Yep. Gets complicated when you don't wait until a divorce to move on.


----------



## lion54 (Nov 29, 2014)

now I wonder if I can get my love back?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

You need to divorce first.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree you need to get divorced then just take a break from being in a relationship. Take about a year and work on yourself.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

If I were your "love", I wouldn't even look at you again until I knew you were divorced and serious about moving forward with me and only me.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Your love is not a yo-yo do not treat as suck....to be honest at this point I do not blame your wife I blame you, the fact that she has proven she is not worth staying together the second time, should have been enough of proof for you. You make bad choices I suggest you reexamine through therapy why you do so, leave your wife and not contact your old lover until you are truly ready.


----------



## BWBill (Jan 30, 2013)

Move on with your life. If this woman were your love you wouldn't be treating her like this.


----------



## lion54 (Nov 29, 2014)

that's why I have not contacted her. I have to respect her.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

lion54 said:


> Here it is. April of 2013 we got separated, june of 2013 I found a friend, we fell in love. Aug 2013 wife wants to reconcile, I cut off my lover for the sake of repairing my family. Jan 2014 find out my wife is cheating again with a different man and we separate again in feb of 2014. March 2014 I find my love again,june 2014 my love and I break up and I make the mistake of running to my wife and we have sex. june 2014 my love and I get back together. Aug 2014 my wife decides to contact my love and tell her we were together in june. My love leaves me. Sept 2014 my wife and I are trying to work on things.......If I can fix it I will....I don't know if I can......I still miss my love......nov 2014



You call her your love but you treat her and your wife like lifesavers rather than people. Both of these women have learned that you have to be with a woman and it doesn't matter which one. From what I've heard most women see that as weak and unattractive. You have to fix yourself if you want things to change.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You need some time without a "love". Work on yourself. Until you figure yourself out, expect the roller-coaster to continue. 

C


----------



## Ansley (Apr 5, 2010)

Considering your wife's continuous cheating I can understand why you fell for someone else. It's easy to do. The timing was bad. I think for the time being I would leave them both alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

lion54 said:


> Here it is. April of 2013 we got separated, june of 2013 I found a friend, we fell in love. Aug 2013 wife wants to reconcile, I cut off my lover for the sake of repairing my family. Jan 2014 find out my wife is cheating again with a different man and we separate again in feb of 2014. March 2014 I find my love again,june 2014 my love and I break up and I make the mistake of running to my wife and we have sex. june 2014 my love and I get back together. Aug 2014 my wife decides to contact my love and tell her we were together in june. My love leaves me. Sept 2014 my wife and I are trying to work on things.......If I can fix it I will....I don't know if I can......I still miss my love......nov 2014


You seem to be following the Stephen Stills philosophy of relationships "if you can't be with the one you love, love the one your with". You didn't really ask for advice, but here goes anyway, finish one relationship before you start another one. Best of luck to you.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

lion54 said:


> now I wonder if I can get my love back?


Dump your wife. Hard.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

I think your love deserves someone better, who will not abandon her. You should work on your issues. If you two do get back together, I am sure you want to be a healthy you as possible. Fact is, you fell for your wife's trap. When you were detach enough, she decided to hook you back in. Only way someone should get back together with someone else is they have change for the better, and learn to own their own issues.


----------



## ellaenchanted (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Lion54, 
Sometimes when peoples relationships are ending we get scared of being alone and think we love someone else it's kind of a coping mechanism.... 
If you keep going back and forth to your wife and your lover you're clearly not completely over your wife. 
You need to get divorced and clear your head.
And then maybe one day you'll realise you probably didn't love your lover... I'm not saying you do or you don't
But leave your lover alone because you've hurt her and that's never a good start to a relationship 
That's just my view but I wish you luck


----------



## vn1955 (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree with everyone. You need to heal from one relationship before getting involved with another one. You are hurting everyone involved. Get divorced, take time to heal, and then begin slowly dating.


----------

